# Best possible Desktop under Rs. 30,000



## divye2006 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey,

Earlier I was planing to buying a pre assembled PC from Dell or HP. But the cost was around 35k and few friends advised me not to buy a pre assembled, as they are not worth. 

So, please help me in building my new desktop. I am looking for a reliable and fast desktop. My budget is 25k-30k and it includes the following:

All the components that go into the cabinet+LED monitor 20"+wireless keyboard+wireless mouse+ Speakers

Below are my requirements:


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact.Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'etcetera.')
Ans: Internet surfing-FB, Emails, You tube, chating
Playing games like NFS, GTA, Call of duty
Watching HD movies.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 25k-30k...Cant go more than 30K....this includes everything...even the speakers

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No Idea what this means

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Win 7/8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500gb(1 tb if price diff is not much).

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes, 20" LED

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: I have a UPS

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within the next 2 weeks

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Done by an assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Delhi. Would prefer buying locally, I am thinking of Cost to cost in Nehru place. But, If you have better suggestion plz let me know. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:Would prefer a wireless keyboard nd mouse. Also, I have a router. Can the desktop be wireless? So i can connect it to my LED TV.

Thanks


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 16, 2013)

AMD A10 5800K @ 8k 
MSI Mobo @ 4k 
Gskill RipJAWSx 4 GB x 2 @ 3.8k 
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB @ 3k 
ASUS DVD RW @ 1k 
Corsair CX430 V2 @ 2.3k 
CM Elite 310 @ 1.8k 
DELL IN2030M @ 6.5K
Logitech MK200 @ 0.65K 
Creative Speakers 2.0 @ 0.4k 
Total ~ 31k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> AMD A10 5800K @ 8k
> MSI Mobo @ 4k
> Gskill RipJAWSx 4 GB x 2 @ 3.8k
> WD Caviar Blue 500 GB @ 3k
> ...



+ for this.



> Can the desktop be wireless? So i can connect it to my LED TV.


What do you mean? Do you want to connect the display wirelessly or what?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2013)

Intel Rig
i3 3220  6.9k
B75 MSI mobo  4k 
Gskill 4 GB 1.5k 
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB @ 3k 
ASUS DVD RW @ 1k 
Corsair CX430 V2 @ 2.3k 
Mid Range Zebby Cabinet without PSU - 0.5K
DELL IN2030M @ 6.5K
HD 7770 - 7.5K
Wireless Kb/M - 1k
Total ~ 33k
or the AMD rig suggested by Sainatarajan

The Intel Config will  give you much better gaming performance though as you have dedicated gfx card


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Intel Rig
> i3 3220  6.9k
> B75 MSI *mobo*  4k
> Gskill 4 GB 1.5k
> ...



+1 for this rig

bobo


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2013)

lol..bobo


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 16, 2013)

forget to tell, get i3 3210 (just 100mhz less than i3 3220) at cost to cost store at @rs 5990 only so save up rs 1000. nerevarine rig comes to 32k now


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2013)

yeah its a viable choice.. Difference isnt noticeable..


----------



## divye2006 (Apr 17, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Intel Rig
> i3 3220  6.9k
> B75 MSI mobo  4k
> Gskill 4 GB 1.5k
> ...




Thanx for your all your inputs.


@harshilsharma63- By wireless, I mean that is it possible to connect the CPU to my LED tv which is in the other room and still be able to connect to the internet using the router I have. I think some kind of wireless card is required for this. 

I will drop the idea of GPU, as its exceeding my budget (ie: 25-30k Max). I do have a Ps 3, so i will upgrade my pc in the near future.

I have a few questions: 

1. Regarding the mobo, B75 MSI mobo does not have HDMI port. So, I am thinking about gigabyte b75m-d3h. What do you guys think?

2. I think CM Elite 310 does come with a PSU. Do I need to buy Corsair CX430 V2 saperately?

3. Please suggest me should i go for 4 GB or 8GB Ram?

Thank You


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 17, 2013)

divye2006 said:


> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Regarding the mobo, B75 MSI mobo does not have HDMI port. So, I am thinking about gigabyte b75m-d3h. What do you guys think?
> 
> ...



1)Gigabyte b75m-d3h is very good mobo.get it

2)no it doesnot have psu.get cxv2 430w one

3)4gb is more more than enough for your needs

Good luck


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 17, 2013)

divye2006 said:


> Thanx for your all your inputs.
> 
> 
> @harshilsharma63- By wireless, I mean that is it possible to connect the CPU to my LED tv which is in the other room and still be able to connect to the internet using the router I have. I think some kind of wireless card is required for this.
> ...



> Gigabyte B75M DH3 is a very nice motherboard.

> Yes. Those PSUs are crap and you won't like to risk your hardware. Go for cx430v2.

> 4 GB if going for Intel and 8 GB if going for A10 5800k.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 17, 2013)

divye2006 said:


> Thanx for your all your inputs.
> 
> 
> @harshilsharma63- By wireless, I mean that is it possible to connect the CPU to my LED tv which is in the other room and still be able to connect to the internet using the router I have. I think some kind of wireless card is required for this.
> ...



You dont need HDMI on Mobo when you are going for a graphics card that has HDMI + DVI+ 2 Display ports


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 17, 2013)

^ he is not buying gpu.read it


----------



## divye2006 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey!!!

Thanks, u guyz have been very helpful. I am going to buy the PC soon from Nehru place. 

I was thinking of building it myself. But, if I do it myself, will the retailer give me hardware support/warranty? or should I get it assembled from NP?

Also, I am going for the Dell IN2030M 20 inch LED. Is their a better LED at this price point?


Cheers!!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2013)

divye2006 said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> Thanks, u guyz have been very helpful. I am going to buy the PC soon from Nehru place.
> 
> ...


> Build it yourself, you'll learn a lot in the process.  Watch some youtube videos for help or post here.

> The warranty is on the components (processor, motherboard, ram, HDD, etc) not on the whole box. So you can safely assemble it yourself and no warranty will be breached.

> At that price, dell in2030 is good. See if you can get another 2k to get the Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS full HD monitor.


----------



## Minion (Apr 28, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> AMD A10 5800K @ 8k
> MSI Mobo @ 4k
> Gskill RipJAWSx 4 GB x 2 @ 3.8k
> WD Caviar Blue 500 GB @ 3k
> ...



+1 for this.


----------



## divye2006 (May 9, 2013)

Hello everyone

I have finally built my PC. Below is my config

Intel Core i3-3220
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H 
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB
Cooler Master K350
Coolermaster 450W PSU
Samsung CD/DVD player
Dell S series S2240L
Logitech Wireless Combo MK330

Thanks everyone. U guyz have been very helpful.

Cheers!!!


----------



## The Incinerator (May 9, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 10, 2013)

Congrats, nice buy. Post the prices too.

Congrats, nice buy. Post the prices too.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 10, 2013)

Please post pics.

Shiva


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 10, 2013)

Congratz .....


----------



## Jripper (May 11, 2013)

Congo.  But why coolermaster psu?


----------



## divye2006 (May 14, 2013)

Hi All, 


I bought all the components for 34k from nehru place. The price includes a UPS. 


@Jripper- I bought CM cause corsair PSU was not available.

Pics attached 


Divye


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 15, 2013)

Why did you purchase an Intex UPS? Were APC unavailable?


----------



## anmolksharma (May 15, 2013)

congrats, nice system.


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

Congrats buddy for you New rig 

@harshil Intex is cheaper than APC. an 600VA only cost 1.2K


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 16, 2013)

^ but getting iball or intex ups over apc is a complete waste of money. Its just like getting a reputed psu over a local (much much cheaper) crap.

^ but getting iball or intex ups over apc is a complete waste of money. Its just like getting a reputed psu over a local (much much cheaper) crap.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 16, 2013)

even i preferred microtek over apc as the price difference was huge and it came with dual batteries and cooling.......


----------



## kARTechnology (May 16, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> even i preferred microtek over apc as the price difference was huge and it came with dual batteries and cooling.......



Cooling??
I have 1 1000va double battery twin guard, 3 double power plus 800va

None of them have cooling and they are made from cheap quality components. Won't last more than a year


----------



## divye2006 (May 17, 2013)

Guyz I dont think UPS is that big of an issue. I had a microtech ups that died after 1.2 yr. Also, my budget did not allow me to buy an expensive ups. "Best possible Desktop under *Rs. 30,000*"

My intex ups is working just fine. I just luv the PC, the system boots up really fast. 

I have also upgraded to Win 8 and its awesome. I dont know why people dont like it. 

Can u plz suggest me the best antivirus software? I am using the norton trial version.


----------



## shreymittal (May 17, 2013)

Get Avast.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 18, 2013)

UPS is not bothering me much. But that Cooler Master PSU sure does. But anyway the system isn't a power hog so I hope it will do its job well.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 20, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Get Avast.



Windows 8 has inbuilt antivirus


----------



## pratyush997 (May 20, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Windows 8 has inbuilt antivirus


That windows defender is joke


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2013)

Kaspersky pawns all antiviruses..
BUY KIS 2013 from flipkart.. 
Its one of those softwares that deserve every bit of money


----------



## Chaitanya (May 20, 2013)

divye2006 said:


> I have also upgraded to Win 8 and its awesome. I dont know why people dont like it.
> 
> Can u plz suggest me the best antivirus software? I am using the norton trial version.



Well im with u on win8. 
i bought it on 26 oct itself & really like it to core.

for av see bitdefender,kis,norton.

from my pt of view av is useless if u are a bit aware.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 20, 2013)

^ all it takes is one rough malware to change all such ideology.

^ all it takes is one rough malware to change all such ideology.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 20, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Cooling??
> I have 1 1000va double battery twin guard, 3 double power plus 800va
> 
> None of them have cooling and they are made from cheap quality components. Won't last more than a year



i meant fan inside of them..........
ya build quality is not tat good but hey who hav to go to battlefield carrying ups...........mine is 800 va double power plus so far its giving nice backup ...... at its price i can recommend it.........


----------



## sentacy (May 20, 2013)

divye2006 said:


> Guyz I dont think UPS is that big of an issue. I had a microtech ups that died after 1.2 yr. Also, my budget did not allow me to buy an expensive ups. "Best possible Desktop under *Rs. 30,000*"
> 
> My intex ups is working just fine. I just luv the PC, the system boots up really fast.
> 
> ...



buy KASPERSKY ANTIVIRUS for 350 rs.. I have been using it since 5 years and also giving it to my clients.. effective protection against viruses..


----------



## Chaitanya (May 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ all it takes is one rough malware to change all such ideology.
> 
> ^ all it takes is one rough malware to change all such ideology.



Exactly correct.

but maybe im lucky till date & hope to remain in such state for long enough. pls pray for me


----------



## kARTechnology (May 27, 2013)

sentacy said:


> buy KASPERSKY ANTIVIRUS for 350 rs.. I have been using it since 5 years and also giving it to my clients.. effective protection against viruses..



true me using since 2007....internet security....
not even a single virus to crash my computer till date...
but every 4 months my computer becomes slow....(slow boot, cant even move mouse, or shutdown)
if i uninstall it then it becomes fast again...to use it again i format again and then old speed is back!!!!!!

kaspersky should see this issue



pratyush997 said:


> That windows defender is joke



i know that and i have kaspersky
if you wanted to save some money then dont buy. be safe and browse safe (use adblock+) and don't plug your friend's flashdrive


----------

